# Could you get a bigger smile??



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great!! She looks super happy to be riding


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Ya she looks happy... sometimes its hard to share April though since Allie loves to ride and it is hard to get her off!!!!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! Glad everyone had fun! Your horse is a stunner, BTW.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!
It looks like April and her make a good team.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure do like the horse.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------

